# No More Bettas, I repeat, no more!



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been dying to take home this beautiful veiltail boy home from work. 

He's a peachy color with blue eyes! I've never ever seen a betta with blue eyes before.

But, I've limited myself to only taking home the fish that need it, ie rescues. Sigh. I wish I had room for a huge divided tank. 
Someone buy him please so I don't have to see him go to a bad home :-?

How many bettas would you have if you could?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Who would know how many I would have! I would be on tv for fish hording!  of course I would take better care them, some of those people....sometimes they don't take good care of them  but I would!!! Hahaha! BUT i'v ran out of room and time! I get busy between everything so i'v tried my best to not get anymore....don't worry! I think LOTS of us have done axactly what you have done! It's so hard to leave them sometimes :/ but you can't take them all....."sigh" ;-)


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd probably be a fish hoarder too (and ferret hoarder!), but I simply just don't have the room for more fishtanks. (Good thing my ferret cage can hold up to seven ferrets, especially since I have 4 now)

It's so hard working in a pet store watching your favorites get sold to people who don't know anything, and refuse to listen to good advice. I already passed up on a lovely navy blue veiltail with orange near his body and he got sold to some guy putting 2 bettas one of those .5gal divided monstrosities.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I would take all of petsmart and petco's betta stock for the next 3 years... if only I had room... lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have almost thirty right now but I would have sororities all over my house(I'm not a breeder). If I get one more betta my husbands head might blow up.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would have easily over 100 if I could.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the problem for me is that I say that I'm satisfied with what I have, but then I see a betta that catches my eye and I say, "Oh, well, what's one more?" I think my limit right now is two, but I have no idea what I would do if I had the space/money for many bettas.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've been wanting to do a room totally covered (all four walls, and possibly ceiling) in nothing but betta tanks. i'd have to have enough money to hire a water-change team, though, so that's never happening.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I have over 90 right now but that's because I have 78 healthy 9 week olds growing. Thats a LOT water changes. 
Still I don't stop buying... receiving another 2 adults tomorrow 
I can't wait for my babies to be adults already... although that will mean 78 jars to clean everyday!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If only I had more room, I only have 3 ATM, but definitely interested in more as soon as I figure out where to put another tank or two, or three...I'm also seriously considering breeding my CT so god only knows how many I'll have after that! Lol


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

whiskandbowl said:


> I've been dying to take home this beautiful veiltail boy home from work.
> 
> He's a peachy color with blue eyes! I've never ever seen a betta with blue eyes before.
> 
> ...


 
You know people are addict to something when they really like or love something. It's like it would never be enough, they just want more and more. I have a close friend who use to buy a lot of betta from me, he bought so many that i dont want him to pay anymore. Each time he show up at my place, i just tell him to pick whatever he like, he will need to get his own supply and bag the fishes himself. So, whenever he come here, he leave with 5 or 6 betta. Last week, i went to his son birthday, his betta total was 67 hm males, all from me. I will say 60% of his fishes, he got them for free. He told me, he is trying to collect all the colors he like, well good luck because betta have billions of colors.
I think if you have money, you will buy a lot of betta, i know few customers they do


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

karpediem said:


> You know people are addict to something when they really like or love something. It's like it would never be enough, they just want more and more. I have a close friend who use to buy a lot of betta from me, he bought so many that i dont want him to pay anymore. Each time he show up at my place, i just tell him to pick whatever he like, he will need to get his own supply and bag the fishes himself. So, whenever he come here, he leave with 5 or 6 betta. Last week, i went to his son birthday, his betta total was 67 hm males, all from me. I will say 60% of his fishes, he got them for free. He told me, he is trying to collect all the colors he like, well good luck because betta have billions of colors.
> I think if you have money, you will buy a lot of betta, i know few customers they do


i need a friend like you


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol, I have 3 at the moment & hopefully my female turns up in the next few days! Like everyone else I wish I could take them all home! We have the space in my parents house for plenty of tanks but my parents would shoot me for "spending all my money" & my boyfriend wants to move out next year & he has 2 tanks at his house as well - a turtle tank & an oscar tank, so he's worried about electricity & water bills & such.

-sigh life- lol


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

if I had all the bettas I wanted, I could start my own country. (of bettas that is.)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm at my limit. I really wish my house had a basement!!!

I saw a beautiful orange dalmatian at Petco and almost caved.:shock::frustrated:


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have 15...I have one more divided 10g im finishing setting up tonight...2 of my boys will go in there...can add 2 more after that...setting up a sorority in my sisters room thats 4-5 females. She has been talking about a smaller tank...so possibly 1 more male. I think I have room for one or 2 more 10 or 20 gallons depending on the stand. So that would be...somewhere between 5 and 8 more depending on how i divide it. Yeah I would have way more except I need more money and maybe time.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

When I was in IL, I was up to 14 I believe. Loved them all <3, but if I could have as many as I wanted.... I'd buy one, two, three or maybe four each time I go to Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think I could have too many at once. I like to adore my critters, and if I had so many that I didn't have time to stare at each single one of them for 30-45 minutes a day, I would feel pretty terrible. I already get that way when I can't make my rounds as complete as I'd like. Plus, I have to spend time with my plants and other fishies. There are only so many hours available per day to spend meditating.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> I have almost thirty right now but I would have sororities all over my house(I'm not a breeder). If I get one more betta my husbands head might blow up.



My husband said once we get our own place I can have as many fish as I want. At the moment we live in an apartment provided buy our work but in a year we are moving. He doesn't say a word about all the tanks I've been buying that I find deals on. He's a big softy though. Sometimes I have to remind him we don't have room for another fish right now.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd duplicate my divided tanks. At least 20 or 30.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pffft I only have... a female DTg, female CT, another female CT, a male CT, a male VT, another male VT, a male HM, a male giant, a male dumbo, a male DT, and 233 babies that are 5 weeks old.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I wrote my last reply to this a little over a month ago, in that month, I've added 11 betta's, changed my community over to a sorority, and bought 3 more tanks on top of that! So, I can only imagine what I'll have in another month!! (hopefully only babies!)

I think if I had more then my own bedroom to put tanks in, then my whole house would have atleast one tank per room, and on top of that I'd definitely have a fish room.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My boyfriend looked at the 72 mason jars on the counter, and says we need to get me a house :lol:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got 2 more girls for my sorority today :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure all of us have felt that before. 

There were two fish at petco, very sick last time I went. One had advanced fin rot(a pretty veil tail male) and the other had something wrong with its swim bladder  
ANd then there was this CUTE CUTE CUTE little crown tail female. I couldn't do it! I wanted to though. 

If I get another betta, I won't get it from petco. I just don't want to becuase I want a strong fish that flares all day every day(well will flare, not shy, I can't imagine that all day every day would be good xD, not the 'typical import'). I don't want to spend $$ on a fish that I'm not super happy with, aesthetically(fred sorry fred you're my first I <3 you but you just aren't that pretty now that I've seen Karen Mac Auley's fishes and your guys' fishes) ._. 

I REALLY want a big-eared half moon plakat with the 180-degree caudal spread(is that what you call it? xD I don't know my terminologies but that's just what I've heard a lot of you guys say...I should really look up on betta anatomy) and gorgeous branching, with even finnage and pretty color, not to breed. So I'd have to buy it online since there are no breeders in my area that I know of  Don't mind if a branch is broken, as long as it's not hurting and will still flare at me and be all active and happy like expressive ball of fun. 

sigh.. one can dream! xD 

I don't feel experienced enough to try and rescue...nor do I have the time If I did, I would.  RIP sick bettas <3


edit: 

droooolls the lavenders are so pretty. I also really like that gold-green-red combo. it reminds me of christmas!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I actually have a green/red baby betta whose colors mingle just right- I may have to fight people to keep him/her :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I actually have a green/red baby betta whose colors mingle just right- I may have to fight people to keep him/her :lol:


I bet he/she is GORGEOUS. xD What's ONE more? I mean no one will notice ;D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL well since he/she is from my spawn all my boyfriend would notice is that one being in a tank and not being sold xD It's just a baby - only about 5 weeks old. I should probably promise not to get more tanks LOL


----------



## Jiirim (Aug 31, 2012)

I own a 55gal, a 20 gal, a 10 gal, two 5.5 gals, a 3 gal, a 2.5 gal, and three 1 gals.
Right now I own a goldfish (in the 55gal) and four betta. if I hadn't have run out of counter space (literally) then I would probably continue to rescue/adopt... I'm a bit of a nut it seems.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 12 tanks. >.> WHOOPS 13.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm at fifteen


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-gasp- someone else has more fish tanks?! Unheard of... :lol: My boyfriend has already said he is planning to stack the tanks 3 high on shelving, and line the cupboards with jars :lol:


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> -gasp- someone else has more fish tanks?! Unheard of... :lol: My boyfriend has already said he is planning to stack the tanks 3 high on shelving, and line the cupboards with jars :lol:


Ur probly going to have to with all them babies!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just added 2 more girls to the sorority! haha
who can resist when petsmart has their VT"s for 99 cents!!


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

I have five right now, with a 6th on the way. When I joined here last month, it was four with the fifth on the way. I've already been scolded by my roommates and had to promise that this sixth would be the very last. But my boyfriend wants to buy me one for Christmas so I have to convince him I'll get in trouble if he does.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Signature Farms said:


> I have five right now, with a 6th on the way. When I joined here last month, it was four with the fifth on the way. I've already been scolded by my roommates and had to promise that this sixth would be the very last. But my boyfriend wants to buy me one for Christmas so I have to convince him I'll get in trouble if he does.


Time to convert the closet ;-)


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Nov 11, 2012)

I just got my third today. I went to petco in order to buy some conditioner and some pellets. I ended up coming home with a third one, but he is so worth it!!! If I'm honest with myself, I know this probably won't be the last one. A fourth will probably be in the near future.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I swear this forum has made me influenced to have more than one fish.. Hahahaha!!


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

I totally have... fourteen fish. I need to stop! 
This reminds me of my boy Flappy. Peach and freckled with blue eyes. He is so cute.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow. I thought I had a betta addiction. And then I read some of your posts. LOL

Of course, I "might have" just gotten another one today. But, you know, he was just so cute... and his cup just kind of ended up in my hand... and, um, once I had him in my hand, well.... Hehehe -- He's acclimating right now.  Did I mention how cute he is? LOL


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, I totally forgot I created this thread! HAHA

The peach colored veiltail with blue eyes from my OP went to an amazing home! 
At my work, this lady came up to the counter with a betta and started asking about care for them, because her other had died after a short time. I asked about water changes (she had a one gallon) and she said she changed it once a week maybe. The lady standing behind her (who had the peach male) said, "Wow thats not enough, that's probably why he died" and supported me as I explained that one gallons are hard to heat and need frequent water changes. She then told the other lady that her bettas were kept in 5 gallons aquariums! Sadly, I don't think that convinced the first lady to get a bigger tank but at least my fave boy went to a good home. She even updated me on him a week later, said he's doing great.

I now have 4 total, got a new female from my work. She has some really bad fin rot but is improving well.
(Our animal care lady who cleans the animal pens etc is useless with fish and so I'm really the only one who cleans the betta cups...ugh stupid cups I hate them... and I'm not there everyday since I only work part time. I try to get them done at least 3x a week) 
Sorry if that sounds defensive, but I didn't want anyone thinking "OMG why would you let it get that bad!!" I'm trying my best to improve how the bettas are kept,....you should have seen the cups we used to use. They held literally a cup of water, ugh. 

Anywayyyy, I just bought a 5 gal on Ebay, which should be arriving soon, and I have my eye on a 10 gallon, which will either end up as a sorority, or a community tank I haven't decided yet


----------

